# Emergence Of Natural Decrease.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Rural America. From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2018/01/why-more-deaths-births-are-occurring-rural-communities


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Well... Ok ....I'd rather die a slow death out here surrounded by what I love than pile into a rat maze with the rest of humanity.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Old saying:

There are lies, damned lies and statistics.

Love the intense and educated (ha ha) analysis of natural decrease in rural areas.

Do not need statistical analysis, common sense tells me that because young people drift to cities, the average age of rural communities is increasing, older people do not have children.

Last time I looked around old folks die more regularly than younguns do. The effect is therefore a double whammy leading to natural decrease. Reduced child creation and loss of most of the few children made.

It is in only the past few years that worldwide, the urban population has exceeded that in rural areas. That urban drift will result in natural decrease in increasing numbers of rural communities worldwide, leading to even further rural natural decrease.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Natural decrease...I think that is a blessing. For those that do seek the rural life of agriculture, it will still be there to be found. Beats the heck out of the other way around.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, 6 of the 7 neighbors (within in a 1 mile radius of my house) are over 70 years of age. 2 of them are my parents and my aunt and uncle. When they are all gone, just that much closer to complete isolation, which is perfect for me!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I looked around my area and saw that the majority of the people hereabouts are over 55. I only know one farmer under 50.

My thinking is that this community is that we are prone to more accidents, more health problems, more what-evers simply because we are older, have lived harder, and have worked harder.

Just thinking.....

Ralph


----------

